# Hi from Washington



## Mementomori (May 2, 2010)

I'm Mementomori and a California transplant in Washington state. I have done a haunted garage since 2003, every year I seen to get more and more people visit. I start early on decorations and themes, getting ready to do paper mache for the first time. I', going to try to do a tree, tombstone and skeleton.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings, let me be the first to welcome you to the nut house. you'll find all the inspiration and advice you need from all the crazy people here!

again welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome! This is a great place to hang out - blood and blood light on tap, and dead entertainment every Friday and Saturday!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

On behalf of the three sane members of the forum...welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welocme!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi from the barn.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Good Luck and have fun with the mache!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome! You'll get plenty of ideas here to keep you busy for awhile!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

